# Vintage watch advertising



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Apologies if there is already a thread for this, I did look (very briefly  ) and didn't see one.

Anyway, I thought it might be interesting to see some of your favourite, unusual or interesting old watch adverts.

I'll get the ball rolling with this slightly creepy Breitling effort that I found in a watch mag a couple of years ago


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What a great idea for a thread, or perhaps even a sub-forum. I don't know how @Roy would feel about the sub-forum idea but it would make it easier for readers to separate out specific brands they are interested in. I suppose there might be copyright questions to consider as well if members start posting vintage ads without acknowledging sources.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Always said:


> . I suppose there might be copyright questions to consider as well if members start posting vintage ads without acknowledging sources.


 That's a fair point, the picture I posted came from a Europastar magazine.

If this grows out beyond the thread and people want to organise by brand, we could always post them in the members owners clubs


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That wasn't intended as a dig at you, dear @animalone..., but thanks for taking the point.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Timex advert









I've no idea where it came from originally, I saw an ebay advert selling it once and just found it on Pinterest of all places through Google.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Bricey said:


> Timex advert
> 
> View attachment 33126
> 
> ...


 I think back in the 60's Timex did a whole advertising campaign called Torture tests where they would do things like tie the watch to the prop of an outboard motor.

"Takes a licking, and keeps on ticking" or something like that


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

animalone said:


> I think back in the 60's Timex did a whole advertising campaign called Torture tests where they would do things like tie the watch to the prop of an outboard motor.
> 
> "Takes a licking, and keeps on ticking" or something like that


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Fun fact, the very first TV advert was for Bulova


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Best watching this one before you go to bed. I fell asleep.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Elida had some stylish adverts in the 1920s and 30s. From the trade directory Davoine.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

A nice early Speedmaster advert.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

WRENCH said:


>


 The strange thing I found in this is the use of J.M.J in the closing music. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I'll play...


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

I love the art work on this old page from a 1920-21 catalogue.

I still find it interesting that people would pay to have their watches set to the correct time


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

animalone said:


> I love the art work on this old page from a 1920-21 catalogue.
> 
> I still find it interesting that people would pay to have their watches set to the correct time


 We do take having the correct time always available, something we now really take for granted. The BBC time signal didn't come into effect until 1924 and the phone 'pips' not until 1936, so prior to that it was a question of finding a Regulator to sync your watches and clocks to. Time is, and always has been, 'money' ...


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Kered advert from 1962 and pretty much the same watch.

This advert is clearly directed at trade buyers, not the public.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Movement makers from 1900


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

animalone said:


> I still find it interesting that people would pay to have their watches set to the correct time





artistmike said:


> We do take having the correct time always available, something we now really take for granted.


 My dad told tales of his dad's trick to get the 'correct' time. When he met someone with a watch he would ask the time and then set his own watch to whatever time was halfway between the two times (unless it was wildly different) after asking 4-5 times, his was often the most accurate out of everyone.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

A few more...



























































































Okay, not strictly a conventional timepiece, but an instrument (time & speed meter) working on a version of the chronometric principle.

A handful are known to have been made with a clock incorporated, regrettably I have not had the opportunity of seeing/buying.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

This watch was so far ahead of its time (1916) it's surprising that so few history books talk about them.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

animalone said:


> This watch was so far ahead of its time (1916) it's surprising that so few history books talk about them.


 What a wonderful acquisition, am I envious?...just a lot!

It surprises me also that history doesn't give, deservedly, proper recognition to this innovation.

Similarly, concepts, inventions by the likes of Robert Hooke (Lever escapement), John Arnold (Tourbillon).

:thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> What a wonderful acquisition, am I envious?...just a lot!
> 
> It surprises me also that history doesn't give, deservedly, proper recognition to this innovation.
> 
> ...


 Correction to above...

Should read Robert Hooke *'Anchor' *escapement, we all know that is was 'another' great British horologist, Thomas Mudge, who invented the Lever Escapement.

My apologies, have been rather busy!

:wheelchair:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> It surprises me also that history doesn't give, deservedly, proper recognition to this innovation.


 Indeed, it was such a well thought out design.

If anyone wants to know more about the watch, I recommend David Boettcher's article on them

https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/waterproof.php#Submarine



Karrusel said:


> Similarly, concepts, inventions by the likes of Robert Hooke (Lever escapement), John Arnold (Tourbillon).
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Hooke also demonstrated a sprung balance many years before Christiaan Huygens who is normally credited with the invention (although to be fair it is the Huygens design that is closest to what we use today)

Arnold and Breguet were great friends (Arnold's son was even an apprentice of Breguet) I believe there is evidence that Arnold had allowed Breguet to use any of his developments in his watches. So many things we think of a solely Breguet can be attributed to Arnold. The overcoil balance spring is one that comes to mind. Even the engine turned dials and general proportions that are a hallmark of Bregue's work are heavily influenced by Arnold's work


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

animalone said:


> Arnold and Breguet were great friends (Arnold's son was even an apprentice of Breguet) I believe there is evidence that Arnold had allowed Breguet to use any of his developments in his watches. So many things we think of a solely Breguet can be attributed to Arnold. The overcoil balance spring is one that comes to mind. Even the engine turned dials and general proportions that are a hallmark of Bregue's work are heavily influenced by Arnold's work


 Very true!

When John Arnold passed, Breguet presented John Arnold's son, John Roger, with his first tourbillon escapement housed in a Arnold case, in appreciation of their friendship. Also acknowledging the concept was his father's (John Arnold).

This timepiece, along with note, is now on display in the British Museum.

Similarly, Breguet's son was, also, apprenticed to John Arnold.

Must dash now, having to bolt doors, raise the drawbridge, before the French/Swiss National Guard arrive?
:evil9kf:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't know how they captured my likeness so accurately :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

animalone said:


> I don't know how they captured my likeness so accurately :biggrin:


 Timpson's?

:tongue:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Timpson's?
> 
> :tongue:


 If the monkey was blindfolded possibly :bash:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Bricey said:


> Timex advert
> 
> View attachment 33126
> 
> ...


 Coronet was a Chicago-based general interest monthly magazine distributed across north American that began publishing in 1936 and ceased publishing in around 1971. Amongst other things, it was know for its gift ideas section, possibly why it was attractive to Timex as a place to advertise - in this case page 94 of an edition likely dated between 1952 when Rocky M won his first WHC fight and 1956 when he retired.



artistmike said:


> A nice early Speedmaster advert.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4


 Yes folks, if you wear a Speedy now you too can pretend to be as cool as Howard Wolowitz :tongue: :laugh: :laugh:

I suppose that was using the ambassador promotional model before there were brand ambassadors. Thinking about it, it seems the art of selling watches hasn't changed much in 50 years.



animalone said:


> If the monkey was blindfolded possibly :bash:


 That would be a "chimpanzee minkee"; "...a businessman..." who "...pays for his own room and board..." But does he wear a Breitling? :hmmm9uh:

Peter Sellars, John Bluthal and Herbert Lom at their best :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw: ;


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

​











​





​





​
​
:thumbsup:​


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

1961 Rolex advert


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

artistmike said:


> We do take having the correct time always available, something we now really take for granted. The BBC time signal didn't come into effect until 1924 and the phone 'pips' not until 1936, so prior to that it was a question of finding a Regulator to sync your watches and clocks to. Time is, and always has been, 'money' ...


 Did you hear the tale about a vicar who


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

My mum kept lots of papers

this one was the royal wedding.. just happened to see this one thought it was lovely :yes: I have a lot of reading to do !


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Interesting on the price £113 in 1981 is now £443 using the Bank of England calculator, wouldn't get an omega for that now!

May be worth posing in here -

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/149782-vintage-watch-advertising/&do=embed

But then again you can pick these up quite cheap by the looks of it (£250).

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203550726787?hash=item2f64919a83:g:eZgAAOSwJ8Jg55Ya


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Ugg10 said:


> Interesting on the price £113 in 1981 is now £443 using the Bank of England calculator, wouldn't get an omega for that now!
> 
> May be worth posing in here -
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this .. I now have to buy it


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I found this in the 1915-16 catalogue of P.W. Ellis - "The jewellery headquarters of Canada." Wonder if that was where George Trorey of Vancouver got his movements.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Should add this to the topic :thumbsup: found in one of my mums old colour supplements


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Sulie said:


> Thanks for this .. I now have to buy it


 You could go cheaper and more stylish (possibly :hmmm9uh: ) by transporting yourself back 42 years in time, making sure you find yourself standing outside a branch of Argos. Pop in and fill out a slip with 250/4267 (Quantity 1...or more) and part with just £79.99 (each) for a very 1970s cushion case stainless steel Omega F300 with a sweep second hand! :yes:

That would be the equivalent of about £415 in today's money (Bank of England inflation calculator 1979 to 2020).

Sounds like alot to me just for an electronic Omega. It's not like the brand has the cachet of an Eberhard or Enicar, let alone an Longines! :laugh:










I wonder why Omega doesn't retail through Argos anymore - has the retailer gone just too upmarket? :hmmm9uh:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Bullseye'esque

in four - teasmaid

in five - his and her's Omega watches

in six - a BMX

etc.etc.

I do like the old online Argos catalogues :thumbsup:


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Karrusel said:


>


 Calipers?


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Eaglegale said:


> Calipers?


 Do we suppose that is just a typo, or a poor translation from Swiss German ?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

animalone said:


> Do we suppose that is just a typo, or a poor translation from Swiss German ?


 I was wondering what it could be a mistranslation of, maybe it's a typo for calibers?

Talking of time travel, pop back to 1976 and get a Citizen bullhead chronograph from your mum's/wife's Empire Stores catalogue for £70.95 or £1.87 for 38 weeks.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

This thread shouldn't be allowed to die. Here's one from The Horological Times from June 1983. I wonder how long this brand lasted.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> This thread shouldn't be allowed to die. Here's one from The Horological Times from June 1983. I wonder how long this brand lasted.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35014


 'ow much! :swoon:

Vaseline is cheaper.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

animalone said:


> Indeed, it was such a well thought out design.
> 
> If anyone wants to know more about the watch, I recommend David Boettcher's article on them
> 
> ...


 Amazing how Hookes law has been used in so many fields through the years.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

spinynorman said:


> This thread shouldn't be allowed to die. Here's one from The Horological Times from June 1983. I wonder how long this brand lasted.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35014


 L&R used to make a chemical called "Solo-Lube" (seems to be discontinued now so having difficulty finding an advert to post)


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Karrusel said:


> Vaseline is cheaper.


 I seem to remember something about only rich girls using Vaseline ... :naughty:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This is the sort of advert that started my collecting days,

although Pride and Clark sold "Dirty Dozen" watches for £8 + p&p. Postal orders at the ready.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

and people ask if it's ok to wear a mechanical watch on a bicycle. :laughing2dw:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> and people ask if it's ok to wear a mechanical watch on a bicycle. :laughing2dw:


 Only that watch.. and only 7 years of abuse from aeroplane abuse.

They are NOT guaranteed for bicycle abuse. Left hand indications have not been previously tested.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> and people ask if it's ok to wear a mechanical watch on a bicycle. :laughing2dw:


 It doesn't say if the aeroplane was in the aero or on the groundo when the watch was dropped.

...and why 169 days...did it break the 170th time he dropped it?

...and why guaranteed for seven years only??? when it is unbreakable, waterproof, dust proof, sand proof?, impervious to any climate, and Covid proof. I'd be telling people it wards off evil spirits.

Anybody know where I can get one?


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> ...and why 169 days


 Thirteen squared, obvs!


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Boots said:


> Thirteen squared, obvs!


 but the watch is round


----------



## Hotbulb (Jan 1, 2020)

A couple of bits I've picked up over the years , my enamel sign collection has shrunk a bit but couldn't resist the Favourite watch sign at a local market , can't remember where the Omega brass one came from probably a eBay purchase


----------



## Kyle_3682 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Boots said:


> Thirteen squared, obvs!


 31 squared = 961.

Just thought I'd mention it. :huh:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Hotbulb (Jan 1, 2020)

enamel sign for the collection , new brand Est end :biggrin:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Rotary from 1955 "Wafer thin but not expensive". You could say the same for After Eights.


----------



## tbyul (7 mo ago)

Did not know Watch brand Plates exist


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

tbyul said:


> Did not know Watch brand Plates exist


 Not very common but you do see them from time to time, I'm sure I have a Patek Philippe Limoges dish somewhere in the cupboard :hmmm9uh: I'll have a look tonight and post a picture


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Interesting article on the development of advertising for watches through the work of Auguste Fiedler.

https://grail-watch.com/2022/01/27/auguste-fiedler-master-of-modernist-watch-advertising/


----------



## Phil_B (6 mo ago)

Invicta adverts can be found here..... https://www.vintageinvicta.nl/vintage-reclame


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

The Fob Watch, Spon End, Coventry, formerly Summerland Tavern & latterly Butts Retreat.

The pub dates back to 1837 & was always named Summerland Tavern.

Then in 1981 the premises underwent refurbishment & the name changed to The Fob Watch, as a nod to the City's watchmaking heritage.

later owners, & further refurbishment, the name changed again to Butts Retreat.

The Butt was a neighbouring field used for archery, military target practice. In the 15th century men aged between 16-60 were required to own a bow.

They were also required to practice on Sundays & bank holidays, ready for when/if hostilities broke out.

The premises is now under new ownership & major refurbishment,,,to become a Mediterranean Restaurant 

There you have it.

:biggrin:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

animalone said:


>


 Just seen this advert. Mosaba as nearly all know stands for MOntre SAns BAlance. …ie tuning fork instead of balance wheel.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Karrusel said:


> The Fob Watch, Spon End, Coventry, formerly Summerland Tavern & latterly Butts Retreat.
> 
> The pub dates back to 1837 & was always named Summerland Tavern.
> 
> ...


 I think that pub was always known locally as the Butts. Went in a few times when I was an apprentice in Coventry, long before it changed to the Fob Watch. It is also dead opposite the Butts Stadium, home ground of Coventry RFU.......just a bit of useless trivia :laugh:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lots of stuff here,

https://www.vintageadbrowser.com/jewelry-and-watches-ads-1950s


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

animalone said:


> Not very common but you do see them from time to time, I'm sure I have a Patek Philippe Limoges dish somewhere in the cupboard :hmmm9uh: I'll have a look tonight and post a picture


 Sorry forgot to post this a while back.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, dear @animalone, it turns out that your idea for a watch advertising thread was a truly inspired choice.

I have been browsing through this thread and there are so many good posts on it that I just cannot give my reactions to everyone who has contributed. For the watch historian, and for lovers of watches generally, having access to so much period advertising material is incredibly useful as well as enlivening. So many thanks to all you contributors, and may this thread continue to expand. I almost feel as if this thread could become a sub-forum in its own right.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> and people ask if it's ok to wear a mechanical watch on a bicycle. :laughing2dw:


 It is with one of these.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> It is with one of these.


 Yes.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words@Always"watching"

One of the main reasons that I like this forum is the diversity and genuine interest it's members have for all aspects of watches and horological history, as a watch nerd there is always interesting new rabbit holes to explore.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Just noticed KIF Flector shock protection in my 1975ish Lanco "Electronic". And here's an advert from much earlier, in the Horological Journal, June 1958.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Smiths used the Everest expedition a lot in their advertising, but it wasn't the only adventure that those watches were involved in. Who remembers Armand and Michaela Denis? Dennison also piggybacked on Smiths watches, for which they supplied cases, used in the quest for new airspeed records.


----------

